# Thoughts on Terra Nova



## Codey Amprim (Oct 19, 2011)

Terra Nova, a new science fiction-based television series based upon the idea of traveling back in time 85* million years to save humanity from the horrors of the future, is moving on to its fourth episode, and I have to ask for the community's thoughts on this.

I was always a Jurassic Park fan since I was little, at times I would watch it numerous times a day. It would only seem fit that I'd fall in love with this, right?

Eh. I got into the hype from all the teaser commercials of futuristic guns and big romping dinosaur baddies. I read that, from the first episode, critics called it "promising."

I have to say I have been SEVERELY disappointed with this series. There's about 90% boring drama, and 10% of slivers of clips of dinosaurs. Oh yeah, I was a bit pissed when it turned into a whole thing about following multiple love stories of an entire family. This is similar to what happened to The Walking Dead, to me anyway. I wanted to see some awesome zombie thriller series, and was disappointed as well with it turning into an utterly screwed love triangle over top of the zombie apocalypse. 

And yes I understand a whole show can't be about dinosaurs OR zombies for that matter, but c'mon, you're leading me on! And I've had that happen to me quite a few times. I should see these things coming by now.

Your thoughts?


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Oct 20, 2011)

I don't like the show the whole premiss is wacky and I am not able to suspend reality that far... 
For me like most of this years shows it was a do not pass go do not collect 200$.  
However I find I am likeing Unforgetable, it is cheesey but at least somewhat fact based.
And who does not love Poppy M.?


----------



## Leuco (Oct 21, 2011)

I doubt the show will last. The whole premise seems a bit shortsighted. Didn't a meteor crash into Earth and wipe out all the dinosaurs? Did they forget about that when they were trying to save humanity? Oops! Did I just spoil the series finale???


----------



## myrddin173 (Oct 22, 2011)

So far I am liking the show, I think it has a lot of potential.  I actually like that it is focusing more on the characters because I like shows like that, LOST is a great example.  As for the asteroid, they went back 85 mya the asteroid that killed of the dinosaurs hit around 65 mya.  Hopefully they would figure out something to prevent it. (by the way they went back to an alternate timeline, so nothing they do will affect the future they came from.)


----------



## Codey Amprim (Oct 24, 2011)

Leuco said:


> I doubt the show will last. The whole premise seems a bit shortsighted. Didn't a meteor crash into Earth and wipe out all the dinosaurs? Did they forget about that when they were trying to save humanity? Oops! Did I just spoil the series finale???



I don't know if I can follow a show for 20 million years... that's going to be a lot of new characters... amongst other things....


----------



## mythique890 (Oct 24, 2011)

My husband likes it, but I'm sort of "meh" about it.  I watched a few minutes then got up to go do other things.  I think their time-travel "science" is what puts me off, even if they are going to an alternate time.  Besides, I'm not really into high-action and I already watch _Castle_ and _House_, which is about as much drama as I can handle.  Though _Castle_ is definitely a cop show/comedy/drama, so obviously my capacity for seriousness on television is pretty low.  My list tends toward shows like _New Girl, Community, _ and _Big Bang Theory,_ because by the end of the day, I need to laugh.


----------



## Devor (Oct 24, 2011)

I like Terra Nova and then I don't.  The first episode was epic, but now we see episodes about birds and a virus.  I don't find this "filler" to be very compelling, but as the show only airs in the fall I will stick with it.



myrddin173 said:


> (by the way they went back to an alternate timeline, so nothing they do will affect the future they came from.)



I don't really believe them at all when they say that.  I think the characters are being lied to.


----------



## Thursday (Oct 24, 2011)

It just seems like a rehash of other shows or maybe I'm getting too old because most shows these days seem like rehash. I really like Sanctuary though-it's a much faster moving storyline than this. I keep waiting for Cha-ka to come running out of the woods.


----------



## ScipioSmith (Oct 26, 2011)

While it isn't as good as, say, Falling Skies from earlier this year, it has enough cool stuff (Colonel Quaritch leads the Marines from Halo/Aliens against Dinosaurs!) to keep me interested, and the characters are inoffensive rising to interesting at times. Serious props for having the teenage son not be completely unbearable. I'll keep watching while I wait for the plot to develop.


----------



## Graffikgal (Nov 16, 2011)

I don't think it's a great show, and there are several things wrong with it, but so far, I am enjoying it enough to keep watching it.  Myrddin pretty much summed up how I feel about it.


----------



## zdaddy (Dec 15, 2011)

I think we've watched most of the eps. And it really seemed like a cool premise and I really wanted to like it. But the fact that I'm not even sure if I've missed an ep or not (we dvr and then watch later) means that it isn't all that compelling. I think the biggest issue I have is they dove into too much relationship stuff before they established the characters and the overall plot. They need to find a good balance and for me it's not quite there. 
I had high hopes, but it's just kind of 'eh, ok'.


----------



## Otherlands (Dec 15, 2011)

The first couple of episodes looked promising and I followed it, but gave up a couple of episodes ago, the interest just left me. My husband still watches it though.
Similar thing happened with The Walking Dead. I liked the first series and couldn't wait till the second - two episodes in and I lost interest. As said previously, too much lluurve and not enough dino's/zombies


----------



## Jabrosky (Dec 15, 2011)

I like this show, if only because of the dinosaurs, the lush tropical vistas, and Mira being pleasing to look at despite being an antagonist. The characterization and drama don't bother me too much though.


----------



## Telcontar (Dec 15, 2011)

I enjoyed the setup and the premier, but it is just a bit too sci-fi lite to really hold onto my attention. Several little things that defy logic - like the leader of the colony constantly going on dangerous missions himself. Or the fact that despite this, the Sixers still can't manage to bag him. 

Basically I just wish it has a bit tighter writing and vision. It could have been a very solid show.


----------



## Joanna (Dec 18, 2011)

I was disappointed at first - the trailers hinted at something more serious with maybe a bit more depth to it. But after a while it can be enjoyable if you adjust your expectations to it, it's kind of like A Town Called Eureka meets dinosaurs... I find it quite funny that I was expecting some cheese fun from a series called The Secret Circle (teenage witches and all), and that one has been progressively getting better as the season went on, while Terra Nova is providing the silliness.


----------



## writeshiek33 (Dec 19, 2011)

i am enjoying it it kind of show that develops slowly and with the heartbreaking final for season it  supposed to be game changer or speed up pace


----------



## Tera-lon (Jan 12, 2012)

I kind of like the series so far. It is slow to get started, but it is finally getting to a key part in the show. I wanted to see more people get eaten though. Dinosaurs was kind of what got me into the series, see people have to face the ferocious  animals.


----------

